

Running A startup? Try Running Two At Once - edomain
http://tech.li/2012/02/ceo-sundays-running-two-startups-is-more-than-a-possibility/

======
kkt262
Thanks for the article. A lot of okay points but mostly common-sense. I'm
actually one of the few who is running two startups at once right now.

